# Juggalos and Gutter Punks?



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 19, 2011)

So I saw something about a Juggalo gathering and I wanted to know something from the StP community. Do you guys get along with them? Do you hate them? And what about Gutter Punks?


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 19, 2011)

had to add an extra option to your survey, sorry


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 19, 2011)

pheonix said:


> had to add an extra option to your survey, sorry


Heh, I saw the one you moved to the wastebin so I figured why not lol. I dislike them as a whole, but I know a few that are cool.


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 19, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Heh, I saw the one you moved to the wastebin so I figured why not lol. I dislike them as a whole, but I know a few that are cool.



and that's where this thread will end up when the flame wars continue on this new thread.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 19, 2011)

pheonix said:


> and that's where this thread will end up when the flame wars continue on this new thread.


Just delete their comments, not the thread. 
NO FLAMING YOU FUCKIN PANSIES!


----------



## carnytrash (Nov 25, 2011)

I am neither and I don't hate either. Juggalos amuse me - they are so dedicated to an empty lifestyle centered around materialism. I don't get the band and have better things to do than hate people who don't bother me personally.


----------



## mylon (Nov 25, 2011)

You should add another option: "what's the difference?"


----------



## Beegod Santana (Nov 26, 2011)

Quite frankly I'm getting tired of ALL the little sub groups of travelers. Juggalo's tend to be stupid, but at least have a sense of family, a lot like rainbow kids in a way. Gutter punks in general tend to be abusive, self obsessed, assholes with a false sense of entitlement from the very society they claim to hate, yet sometimes can be the most generous people you'll ever meet. Hippies tend to be, well, hippiecrits. Same goes for the Anarchist kids. After 8 yrs on the road I'm starting to feel like I have more in common with the Amigos than most of the "traveler" kids I meet.


----------



## Nelco (Nov 26, 2011)

Beegod Santana said:


> Quite frankly I'm getting tired of ALL the little sub groups of travelers.



yeah
it's all the same


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm far too busy being myself to be bothered with the behavior/antics of any "group".


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Nov 26, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> So I saw something about a Juggalo gathering and I wanted to know something from the StP community. Do you guys get along with them? Do you hate them? And what about Gutter Punks?



I thought we weren't allowed to talk about j******* anymore. Lol.


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 26, 2011)

ayyyjayyy said:


> I thought we weren't allowed to talk about j******* anymore. Lol.



when has that stopped anyone


----------



## wokofshame (Nov 26, 2011)

Fuck everyone!


----------



## Earth (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah, after being on this planet now coming up on 47 years, I pretty much hate everybody now....


----------



## river dog (Nov 26, 2011)

fuck your scene


----------



## Rancho (Nov 26, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> So I saw something about a Juggalo gathering and I wanted to know something from the StP community. Do you guys get along with them? Do you hate them? And what about Gutter Punks?


If you want your IQ to drop a couple points by all means gather with the juggalos


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 26, 2011)

Rancho said:


> If you want your IQ to drop a couple points by all means gather with the juggalos


Lol I'm not a big fan of them anyway


----------



## Rancho (Nov 26, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Lol I'm not a big fan of them anyway


I'm just not too keen on useless destruction and obnoxious binge drinking and you know it annoys me that people sort of confuse that with gutter punk just because it'd like to think gutter punks are a bit more socially conscious but that. Might be wishful thinking on my part


----------



## japanarchist (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey why don't you have an option for Jugger punks?


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Nov 27, 2011)

pheonix said:


> when has that stopped anyone


Well good point but usually when one of the mods closes the thread haha


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 27, 2011)

ayyyjayyy said:


> Well good point but usually when one of the mods closes the thread haha



there hasn't been any real shit talking on this thread yet. that's why I won't delete this thread yet.

ohh and this survey has the most options possible, no more can be added.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Nov 27, 2011)

pheonix said:


> there hasn't been any real shit talking on this thread yet. that's why I won't delete this thread yet.
> 
> ohh and this survey has the most options possible, no more can be added.



Damn... I was going to choose the "I love juggalos" option. Boo.


----------



## Nelco (Nov 27, 2011)

ppl are just humans
no matter what type of ego they're wearing


----------

